# Does anyone know when I may be able to tell my two strains apart?



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 4, 2021)

I broke the cardinal rule of not labeling my seedlings when I transplanted them. I had the labels, the marker and the tape ready but I was so excited about how beautiful they looked in the pots, before you know it, I had them all mixed up… anyway I do know I have three granddaddy purple and two gorilla glue #4. I was hoping by now I would be able to see at least the different weed growth or maybe some of that purple color so I would be able to mark my clones something other than 1-5. With my novice eyes and being my first grow, does anyone know if by harvest time I will be able to tell the difference? Maybe someone can tell by my picture. I am in day 17 of 12 on and 12 off. They look beautiful and healthy to me but I’m really not sure of how day 17 of flower in my garden compares to others.


----------



## boo (Dec 4, 2021)

just curious, why are you posting this twice...


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 4, 2021)

The color purple would appear in the last 4 or 4 weeks of flower and only if the temps are low with lights out. If the dark temps aren't it won't turn purple. I have the strain.  You should be able to discern which plants are the same strain.  Look at the shape of the leaves, the way the plant branches, similar growth patterns and smell.  To determine which strain is which.....either the purp color or you will know when you smoke it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2021)

boo said:


> just curious, why are you posting this twice...


Cause my dumbass didn’t know how to get the pics to show up.  I thought they didn’t show up the first time.  Sorry for the double shot


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2021)

Zeke said:


> The color purple would appear in the last 4 or 4 weeks of flower and only if the temps are low with lights out. If the dark temps aren't it won't turn purple. I have the strain.  You should be able to discern which plants are the same strain.  Look at the shape of the leaves, the way the plant branches, similar growth patterns and smell.  To determine which strain is which.....either the purp color or you will know when you smoke it.


They all look similar in leaf shape size and grow pattern. One plant does seem to big digging the tent more being 6” taller but I don’t know if that is just a scrog issue. I’ve a while to wait till 4 weeks prior to harvest but will enjoy watching them till then. And yes, I’m sure I will be able to tell the taste and smoke at the end. I guess I was just in a hurry to recover from one of my mistakes I made during this first grow. Thanks for your reply


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Cause my dumbass didn’t know how to get the pics to show up.  I thought they didn’t show up the first time.  Sorry for the double shot


Happens to the best of us.  I have done worse.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They all look similar in leaf shape size and grow pattern. One plant does seem to big digging the tent more being 6” taller but I don’t know if that is just a scrog issue. I’ve a while to wait till 4 weeks prior to harvest but will enjoy watching them till then. And yes, I’m sure I will be able to tell the taste and smoke at the end. I guess I was just in a hurry to recover from one of my mistakes I made during this first grow. Thanks for your reply


if that is your worst mistake you are doing alright.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

Mislabeling plants is my specialty 

if I can’t see a difference in the leaves , 3 , 6 , 9 , 12 , and 15 bladed leaves

or if I cannot see a difference in node spacing and structure , are they alternating nodes or random crooked nodes

my go to method is the fragrance.....the fragrance , terpenes , tell the truth

ive never grown gorilla glue or the gdp but I bet there is some obvious differences...

my guess is that you will have to wait until the last two weeks before harvest in order to see and smell the differences...

and if that doesn’t work , there is always the smoke test

so when you harvest and want to know the difference , just send me some generous samples and I’ll let you know the results....all free of course.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

by the way , your plants look really healthy and happy

(you must be using some cal-mag)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> by the way , your plants look really healthy and happy
> 
> (you must be using some cal-mag)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

My new Forum Name  Bi-PolarMan


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Good luck.  I've grown the same strain times when even then they would be different phenotypes.  Sometimes one my "stretch" differently, 
sometimes they are like totally different plants. Ive had a purple dawn pheno that reeked of garlic, all the others were sweet grape smell.

Grandaddy purple I had began purpling right when my instuctions said it would, 6th and 7th week.  Even some of the pistols were purple.


Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

The cal/maggers strike again.  I bet their farts smell just like cal/mag


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

Mine smell something like roses, fragrantly delightful I'm often told. Remember Fat Bas-tard smelling his own fa-rts? I think its from my habit of eating tide pods.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Big thinks his farts smell good.  This is why he posts so many coffee girls.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Big thinks his farts smell good.  This is why he posts so many coffee girls.



i am reporting you to the Mods for trolling me

something smells fishy around here


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

If you can get past the smell you got it licked.   Mods are off today.....here is a quarter....call somebody who cares.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Big thinks his farts smell good.  This is why he posts so many coffee girls.


She can fart in my general direction any time she wants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)

pute said:


> If you can get past the smell you got it licked.   Mods are off today.....here is a quarter....call somebody who cares.


But where the Heck is a Payphone




Hey Dads what is that thing


----------



## Bubba (Dec 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> But where the Heck is a Payphone
> View attachment 283496
> 
> Hey Dads what is that thing


It a covid spreader made in chiNA!

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 5, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Mislabeling plants is my specialty
> 
> if I can’t see a difference in the leaves , 3 , 6 , 9 , 12 , and 15 bladed leaves
> 
> ...


Thanx for your offer. I’ll be sure to let you know if I need help with that


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2021)

Some strains are very similar but most of the times there is some difference in leaf shape and plant structure and some strains have very pronounced traits. look at details with time you will know your strains fairly easily. I currently run 5 i can easily distinguish all of them except for the 2 haze strains that are very similar but one has longer blades on the side of the fans more like a wood saw while the other has shorter blades. Also one tends to grow more branches than the other and is all in all more robust while the other has a distinct smell... You get to know your strains like your babies just give yourself some time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

Subgal
I don't think it will matter much what strain they are
Heck rename them to Good and Best
I mean you grew it , and it will be the best you ever smoked Im sure


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 6, 2021)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanx for your offer. I’ll be sure to let you know if I need help with that



I am just a text away

Gorilla Glue , from the description , should have fuel solvent earthy fragrances


GG4 potency is higher THC than average.

flavor & aroma
earthy

top effect
relaxed

Original Glue, also known as "Gorilla Glue," "Original Glue," "GG4," and "Gorilla Glue #4" is a potent hybrid marijuana strain that delivers heavy-handed euphoria and relaxation, leaving you feeling “glued” to the couch. Its chunky, resin-covered buds fill the room with pungent earthy and sour aromas inherited from its parent strains, Chem’s Sister, Sour Dubb, and Chocolate Diesel. Taking first place in both the Michigan and Los Angeles 2014 Cannabis Cups as well as the High Times Jamaican World Cup, this multiple award-winning hybrid's supremacy is no longer a secret, and consumers will search far and wide to get their hands sticky with Original Glue (GG4).



GDP sounds more like a fruity fragrance......



THC 17%CBD —Myrcene
calmingenergizing

Granddaddy Purple effects are mostly calming.
low THChigh THC

Granddaddy Purple potency is higher THC than average.

flavor & aroma
grape

top effect
sleepy

Granddaddy Purple is an indica marijuana strain that goes by many different names, including "Grand Daddy Purp," "Granddaddy Purps," "GDP," and "Grandaddy Purple Kush." Popularized in 2003 by Ken Estes, Granddaddy Purple (or GDP) is a famous indica cross of Mendo Purps, Skunk, and Afghanistan. This California staple inherits a complex grape and berry aroma from its Mendo Purps and Afghanistan parent, while Skunk passes on its oversized, compact bud structure. GDP flowers bloom in shades of deep purple, a contrasting backdrop for its snow-like dusting of white crystal resin. Its potent effects are clearly detectable in both mind and body, delivering a fusion of cerebral euphoria and physical relaxation. While your thoughts may float in a dreamy buzz, your body is more likely to find itself fixed in one spot for the duration of GDP’s effects. Granddaddy Purple is typically pulled off the shelf for consumers looking to combat pain, stress, insomnia, appetite loss, and muscle spasms. GDP blesses growers with massive yields which are ready for harvest following a 60 day flowering time indoors.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2021)

And if you get lucky a purple Pheno will pop at the end and you will know what they are.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 6, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I am just a text away
> 
> Gorilla Glue , from the description , should have fuel solvent earthy fragrances
> 
> ...


Wow both of them sound great to me. Can’t wait till they’re ready to sample. Flowers are to small to smell the difference yet but the tent smells great when I open it up.


----------

